# British samples in hip hop



## Ulterior Motif (May 11, 2019)

I'm aware that hip-hop started in the Bronx, and of course a lot of producers did and still do plunder American funk, jazz and soul for drum breaks to use. I just checked a top 20 most sampled drum breaks, and all twenty are from Stateside acts, so I'm wondering - what might be some frequently sampled drum breaks from British acts? Of course Led Zeppelin's 'When the Levee Breaks' springs to mind, it's reportedly been used 207 times at the moment of typing, but I can't think of any other widely-used UK breaks off the top of my head.


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

Ulterior Motif said:


> I'm aware that hip-hop started in the Bronx, and of course a lot of producers did and still do plunder American funk, jazz and soul for drum breaks to use. I just checked a top 20 most sampled drum breaks, and all twenty are from Stateside acts, so I'm wondering - what might be some frequently sampled drum breaks from British acts? Of course Led Zeppelin's 'When the Levee Breaks' springs to mind, it's reportedly been used 207 times at the moment of typing, but I can't think of any other widely-used UK breaks off the top of my head.


I heard fools gold by the stone roses sampled somewhere, years ago. It wasn't good though.


----------

